# Where to get the best queens????



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been with the same supplier for over 15 years and find that a lot of time when I need my queen, they can't get them to me right away. Even in late May, I still have a problem getting them. One of the reason I stay with this producer is there queen are Awesome. Only 2% drone layers. Is there other producer out there that can get me this good of queens.

Ron


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sure Ron, I can give you some of mine. I'll run them for a year in my equipment just too be sure.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Queens*

Ron:

Are you getting them "late" because it's a seasonal/weather thing? If they are local then I understand why they are late. Maybe you could get them sooner but there goes your 2% drone layers. Order sooner if they are coming out of state. I don't think my suppliers get those kind of results. Is that 2% at introduction? Eventually they all get superceded or go drone laying. Lately I've gotten queens that become drone layers after 2 weeks of laying and they keep failing as the season progresses. I suspect they are poorly mated or the drones are sterile.

Regards

Jean-Marc


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*where to get the best queens?*

My suppier is out of GA and I'm in OH. I buy all my packages and queens all off of one suppier. The 2% drone layer is from the get go. My supplier always adds in 4 queens per 100 to cover just that I think. 

I'm just looking for a back up suppier I can call on Monday and have the queens I need on Friday for the same quality. Is there another suppier like that out there. Maybe I'm asking to much.:scratch:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been using Olivarez queens ever since I was able to bring them up from the US. They are the best dam queens that I have used to this date. My advice is to try some,


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Ian said:


> I have been using Olerverez queens ever since I was able to bring them up from the US. They are the best dam queens that I have used to this date. My advice is to try some,


Yep, Ray Olivarez has great queens in my experience. He's also a nice guy as well, I've met him at the Northern CA Bee Breeders meetings. You can see his webpage at http://www.ohbees.com/


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Really, Ray's Queens.....


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Really, Ray's Queens.....


Better be careful of that Putz guy... Rumor has it, he's got RayBees :shhhh:


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

HoneyHouseHolder, would you mind sharing who is the queen supplier in Georgia that you have used in the past. Thanks


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*where to get the best queens?*



Pooh said:


> HoneyHouseHolder, would you mind sharing who is the queen supplier in Georgia that you have used in the past. Thanks


If I tell you who my suppier is, I'll have even more problem getting my queens when I need them. My suppier only runs about 10,000 queen nucs. Email me at [email protected] and I'll tell you.:shhhh:

The Honey Householder


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>My suppier only runs about 10,000 queen nucs

Thats sounds like a job to me, what do you mean only 10000 queen nucs!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

To put it into perspective, about how many queens would Olivarez sell in a season, including thier now new expansion into Hawaii,


----------

